

My Efforts to solve "Travelling salesman problem" through JavaScript - tarun29061990
http://activegeek22.wordpress.com/2014/03/18/my-efforts-to-solve-travelling-salesman-problem-through-javascript/

======
TophWells
Your English is a bit stilted in places - "Just check that the distance from
A-B and B-A are not equal because it is the distance related to road.".

And I'm getting Application Errors too.

~~~
tarun29061990
Sorry for the bad explanation but I mean to say that when we travel through
road it does not necessary that distance form A-B and B-A will be same and you
can check my app on [http://short-route-demo.ap01.aws.af.cm/](http://short-
route-demo.ap01.aws.af.cm/) I have only one instance on heroku and it was
crashed, so now finally uploaded to appfog

~~~
TophWells
>>paris london berlin

>The shortest Distance is paris to london to paris accounting upto 0
kilometers.

You've got a bug somewhere.

~~~
tarun29061990
The shortest Distance is paris to berlin to london to paris accounting upto
2595.005 kilometers.

Ya I know that, sometimes it comes but please refresh the app and try again.
If you are getting then download the npm package and set it on your localhost.

Everything is working fine in localhost but when I upload my code to the
server like appfog or heroku then these weird issue comes. Visit my app on
this link [http://short-route-demo.ap01.aws.af.cm/](http://short-route-
demo.ap01.aws.af.cm/)

------
hovmand
Keeps getting Application Error

~~~
tarun29061990
So uploaded on a appfog [http://short-route-
demo.ap01.aws.af.cm/](http://short-route-demo.ap01.aws.af.cm/) Now you can
check.

~~~
hovmand
That works better. When I only type two cities it adds an undefined city,
which won't go away.

~~~
tarun29061990
It's a wierd issue because on my localhost everything is fine but when i
deploy it to some servers like appfog or heroku then this issue comes. I am
checking logs and trying hard to fix it. But if you are getting this error try
refresh the page and try again.

